# New To Betta's



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a 5 gallon tank with a heater and filter.

I have heard that betta's do not like curents so should i use the filter?

I have a heater from the last fish that i had that needed it so do betta's need it?

I also have some flake food can they eat that or do they need that betta food you see in the stores?


----------



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

can anyone help me


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I had my betta in a 10g with a filter on and he was fine. I think they do best in a warmer climate than a colder one so I would put a heater. I just changed my betta to my 20g with my Convicts, I divided the tank, and I will be plugging in the heater. to keep it around 70-80 degrees. Right now he is eating the flake food so if mine has been alive for about a month it shouldn't hurt but I will change him pretty soon to the Betta food. Maybe somebody else can give you more info.


----------



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

do beeta's get along with ghost shrimp?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Sometimes Bettas will leave them alone, sometimes they will eat them. You won't know until you try though....just don't be surprised if they go missing. 

I would definitely use the filter on the tank unless it is really powerful. If you see the Betta struggling to swim in the current or looking stressed, I'd put a sponge or something on the outtake of the filter (if its HOB) to slow down the current.


----------



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a small heater 7.5 wtt and I used in a 5g with 2 male fancy guppies that both dies so did a full tank clean but when i took the heater of the wall of the tank the suction cup thingy came off. I was just wondering is it safe to use with out it?


----------



## jmbike11 (Jun 15, 2007)

I bought a maled betta today and it is in a 5 gallon tank with a filter. I have heard that they like warm water but my tank stays 80 degrees (no heater) for some reason i was just wondering if this temp was ok for him.


----------

